# 1980 brake flex hose interchange?



## TeamSpatula (May 7, 2007)

*1980 front brake flex hose interchange? Caliper Swap?*

Y'all may notice a pattern with my posting here.

I need to replace the flex lines/hoses on my '80 Dasher. Of course, I can't find any directly listed for Dashers, so I am wondering what other hoses will work with regard to length, correct end fittings, etc...Rabbit? Jetta? 
All leads appreciated.


----------



## S2S2 (Jan 19, 2015)

*Diagrams / Coolant Hoses*

Hi,Thanks TeamSpatula,
Dedicated to you... .
1-4 are not specially for diesel engines.
5 is for diesel engines. Please see this link: http://partsbase.org/vw/dasher-da-us-1980-engine/
I present more info here, (If I find)

1.Resource: 1974, Original VW Ersatzteile - Dasher









2.Resource: 1993, So wird's Gemacht / VW Passat von 8/73 bis 8/80 / Dr.Hans Rüdiger Etzold

















3.Resource: 1974,75,76 Damage Number List Passat, Audi 80









4.Resource: 1976 Workshop Manual Passat, Audi 80

















5.Resource: www.partsbase.org - *This two diagram particularly are for Diesel engines.* 
ohhhh... All diagrams are hidden from last night.Whats happen?????
alternative links (Parts Number / Diagrams )
http://www.jimellisvwparts.com/
http://www.vagcat.com/epc/cat/vw/PA/


----------



## TeamSpatula (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the diagrams and information - I will bookmark that site for future reference.
I guess I also need to find a set of fan shrouding for my radiator also...
but I wasn't clear, I am looking for the front brake line hoses for my Dasher. Apparently VW switched to a Girling caliper, which uses its own specific hose, neither of which seem to have any other crossover...
Rear wheels are no problem, I have found and ordered OEM hoses, wheel cylinders, and brake shoes already, but having trouble with the fronts.
Does anyone know if you can swap over a Rabbit/Jetta caliper setup? Will the spindles, backing plates, etc work, or how much would you have to swap over?


----------



## krautwhlz (May 10, 2010)

Checking on a 2003 ETKA disk, the front flex hose for the late Dasher carries VW part number 171 611 701 L (has Right-handed threads!). According to those listings, the same hose is used on '82-'88 Passat, '81-'84 Caddy, '85-'88 Jetta(Germade), and the mid-late 1980s 16V Scirocco. There may be others; IDK. Of those mentioned, the 16V Scirocco also has the 256mm ventilated front rotors, and supposedly its entire brake assembly bolts directly to the '78-'81 Dasher spindle, although it does require at least 14" wheels to clear the calipers. (Haven't tried it yet, but but I'd really like to do that swap on my own '80 Dasher & possibly the '81 also.)

As far as the replacement front flex hoses go, http://www.rockauto.com/ lists them from several different suppliers for very reasonable prices.

Hope that provides you with some usable references. Best wishes on a successful restoration.


J.R.
SoCal


----------



## krautwhlz (May 10, 2010)

Oops... forgot about your comment re. the 'fan shrouding' or "air director panels", as they're sometimes called. They laughed at me when I attempted to get new replacements from the VW dealers' parts departments for my '79 & '80 Dashers here in California, and that was 25 years ago! The Dashers & Audi Foxes in the junkyards all had their fiberboard air directors missing or in worse shape than mine.

So, I made cardboard templates of what I wanted, allowing for A/C & oil cooler lines, and fabbed up new air director panels of soft (un-tempered) aluminum sheet stock of approx. 2mm/0.080" thickness. Any proximity of the aluminum panels with other components is insulated with split vacuum hose to avoid chafing/grinding/slicing, and it also helps to seal against airflow bypassing the radiator & primary A/C condenser. So far, it's been able to keep the engine temperatures manageable, even when pulling a trailer in the West Coast summer.

In the future my '80 Dasher will get similar air director panels around the intercooler, oil cooler & secondary A/C condenser. With the narrow radiator a Dasher has, it's important to make the most of the cooling air hitting the Dasher's front end. Been saving a NOS Kamei spoiler for installation after the '80 gets repainted; that piece should also help to "direct" onrushing air to where it's most useful to the engine, as well as channeling more air to the front brakes & reducing underbody drag.

Although there are several other vehicles in our family's 'fleet', given the '80 Dasher diesel wagon's mix of fuel mileage, handling/maneuverability & passenger/cargo versatility, it's really my preferred 'daily driver'.

Good luck on finding some air director panels in great condition, but otherwise, it is possible to do a 'work-around', keeping your Dasher running cool.


J.R.
SoCal


----------



## TeamSpatula (May 7, 2007)

Thanks, KrautWhlz, that sounds great, but somehow that is not jiving with what I'm finding. I'm basing my search off this page from the Dasher Bentley








Also a couple places I've ordered parts from in the past have checked for me and can't find anything referenced that fits the later Dashers. Have you or anyone actually used that hose? I'm definitely not trying to argue, I just want to be sure before ordering stuff. Also I need the car relatively mobile, so I don't want to tear it down before I have the parts on hand...


----------

